# FabricKing.com closing



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

http://www.fabrickingsources.com/

just got an email from them about this special offer,,, ive tryed dealin with them before and it was slightly shady,, 


but if someone has a credit card, and what they are doing is for real,, someone on here should jump on that,, make hella money an still sell below the normal price


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Kinda looks shady from that link. $13-$18 a yard, for what types of fabric? Why do you say they're "slightly shady"?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Cause I somehow ended up getting charged like $70 for a fucking sample ring.


Im not into it,, but if someone knows better,, then why not


----------

